# So... Who has their VAPECON ticket?



## Ollie (11/3/15)

Picked it up from Vape King this afternoon!!! 

Too stoked!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

Please take note of this suggestion - I think its just as applicable to SA's Vapecon 2015:

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (11/3/15)

I'm a very very compulsive person. Will there be tickets available from the door?


----------



## Necris (11/3/15)

my career tends to see me in 3 different towns a month,i certainly wish im available when the time comes,but aside from a 5k windfall for flights its a no no


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/15)

Sprint said:


> I'm a very very compulsive person. Will there be tickets available from the door?



Yes there will be but very limited and they cost more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/3/15)

johan said:


> Please take note of this suggestion - I think its just as applicable to SA's Vapecon 2015:
> 
> View attachment 22848​



This is an absolute essential part of any vape kit, useful for wiping up juice (of the e-liquid variety) 
The fact that it is also useful for other reasons (such as vooping) is purely coincidental

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

